# Replacing main water supply line.......with "help" from lowes ><



## BhodiLi (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok, so Im replacing the main water supply line at my fiance's mothers house.  There had been galvanized pipe in there from lord knows how long ago.  It is believed to be the original plumbing, so 70+ years old.  The entire inside of the pipe was almost completely closed due to rust and sediment buildup. 

I asked a few people i know what i should use to replace the pipe, and got similar answers of sch 40 PVC is fine.  Im in Cali, so there isnt a frost issue.

I get to Lowes to ask a few final questions, and Im told by 3 different people to most definatly not use PVC as it wont be able to handle the pressure........60-80 is what I thought normal pressure for a house is, and this 3/4in PVC was rated at 480PSI.  

Am I wrong with going with Sch40 PVC?  I picked it cause it seemed to be the easiest fix as well as quite cheap.  Any info would be helpful!


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 14, 2009)

We use thin wall PVC for practically everything and it holds up just fine.  It's more flexable than SCH40 and doesn't shatter as easily.  It's usually rated at 160psi or higher, so if it will take the pressure, SCH40 certainly will.  I have no idea why they told you not to use it.

  Poly pipe is good as a water line also.  It can be found in 160 and 200 lb.  The only joints would be at either end.  That's the beauty of Poly Pipe.


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 14, 2009)

First thing to do is check with the Plumbing inspectors office. Being in california means that earthquakes are possible. This would not be the place for ridgid piping underground. PVC will hold the pressure, but not movement. In Ohio, we required soft copper (1") from the curb stop to the meter. I agree with the Poly lines due to only having two joints.


----------

